# Starterpakete für Star Citizen im Angebot



## DerTriton (22. November 2015)

*Starterpakete für Star Citizen im Angebot*

Seit Donnerstag läuft der AnniVERSEary Sale zum dritten Jahrestag der erfolgreichen Beendigung der Crowdfundig Kampagne.

Es wird zum Beispiel ein günstiges Starterpaket angeboten, bis zum 29.11. täglich ab 18 Uhr stehen 1000 Pakete zu je 28.56 EURO im Verkauf. Regulär kostet so ein Paket 42.84 EURO, daher sind sie auch schnell vergriffen. Wer sich also so ein Paket sicher will sollte gleich um 18 Uhr zuschlagen. https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/Packages/Star-Citizen-Starter

Wer noch kein Account hat kann einen unter https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist?referral=STAR-5ZQM-VYT9 erstellen. Über den Link würde ich ein kleines Goodie erhalten sollte sich derjenige ein Paket kaufen, welches Paket es auch immer sein mag.
Derjenige der sich über den Link anmeldet bekommt aber natürlich auch etwas, denn dem werden 5.000 UEC (Ingame Währung) gutgeschrieben. Keine Interesse, dann kann man sich einfach hierüber anmelden: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist

Star Citizen: Squadron 42 befindet sich noch in der Entwicklung und der Release ist für Ende 2016 angepeilt aber der erste Teile der Singeplayer Kampagne wird Anfang 2016 erscheinen. Denn es sind im Grunde zwei Spiele, denn Squadron 42 ist die Kampagne und Star Citizen selbst ist das Persistente Universum (PU), der MMO-Teil sozusagen. Beides kann unabhängig voneinander gespielt werden, aus Squadron 42 wird man aber später paar Sachen, z.B. United Empire Credits (UEC), mit ins PU nehmen können.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:
			
		

> aber der erste Teile der Singeplayer Kampagne wird Anfang 2016 erscheinen.



echt?
wann wurde das denn gesagt?


----------



## DerTriton (22. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> echt?
> wann wurde das denn gesagt?


Durch die Blume wurde das schon gesagt, halt die erste Episode wurde von Ende 2015 auf Anfang 2016 verschoben.
So wie geflüstert wurde das die Alpha 2.0 zu Star Citzen zum Sale kommt, was ja auch geschehen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Durch die Blume wurde das schon gesagt, halt die erste Episode wurde von Ende 2015 auf Anfang 2016 verschoben.



also handelt es sich um nicht mehr als ein gerücht. 
mein letzter stand war nämlich "irgendwann 2016". 



> So wie geflüstert wurde das die Alpha 2.0 zu Star Citzen zum Sale kommt, was ja auch geschehen ist.



na ja, für bislang gerade einmal 1.000 leutchen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
der richtige rollout steht ja noch aus. und wann der erfolgt, ist imo noch nicht bekannt. 

gibt's zur alpha 2.0 eigentlich bildmaterial oder wenigstens berichte von spielern? 
würde mich ja schon interessieren. insbesondere was den umfang angeht.


----------



## DerTriton (22. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, für bislang gerade einmal 1.000 leutchen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> der richtige rollout steht ja noch aus. und wann der erfolgt, ist imo noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> gibt's zur alpha 2.0 eigentlich bildmaterial oder wenigstens berichte von spielern?
> würde mich ja schon interessieren. insbesondere was den umfang angeht.



Also auf Samstag wurden nochmal 15.000 Eingeladen verschickt, auf heute sollen noch einige eingeladen worden sein. Zu letzterem kann ich aber nichts sagen, war heute mit dem RL beschäftigt. Was ich aber weiß das in meinem Clan schon gut 10% zugriff aufs PTU haben.  Die Veröffentlichung von 2.0 auf den Liveserver ist in ein, zwei Wochen geplant und wurde auch im Livestream gesagt. Da CIG die NDA, die ja sonst auf dem PTU gilt ausgesetzt hat, gibt es schon Videos auf YouTube und es gibt auch Streams. Drei Videos habe ich in meiner Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_qAtqm4XUI&index=1&list=PLdMdMN2Q7HsUqlOZDyjism4TN_1ohTzpI

 Der Umfang sieht zur Zeit so aus:

Crusader Gebiet: 3 Monde, 3 Stationen, Asteroidengürtel

8 Raumkampfmissionen (Dog Fight)

8 "Research Missionen"

1 Erkundungsmission (Exploration)

>20 zufällige Begegnungen

1 Anhaltendes Gefecht im Asteroidengürtel

1 bergbares Wrack im Asteroidengürtel

1 PVP Station

momentan begrenzt auf 12-16 Schiffe gleichzeitig (jedoch mehr Spieler möglich)

Sicherheitsposten  ist PVP/FPS. Jeder Spieler startet dort mit einer Pistole. Weitere  Waffen zum Kämpfen sind dort zum Aufnehmen vorhanden

Neue Raumschiffe:
Fliegbar: Retaliator, Constellations Andromeda, Avenger Varianten
Im Hanger: Vanguard

Neues Flugverhalten; neue Flugmodi

EVA per STRG+f

Waffen können nachgeladen/wiederaufgeladen werden

Schiffsreparaturen möglich


----------



## DerTriton (25. November 2015)

Und das Rennen beginnt, eine neue Ladung Starterpakete ist verfügbar, sieh gehen weg wie warme Semmel.


----------

